# Opinion on 2 high end sports watches



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm looking into getting one of two pieces that I love and would just like to hear some opinions from everyone here. The two in question are the 5167 Patek Aquanaut, or the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Diver. They're both in the same price range and offer somewhat similar qualities, although very different. As far as my thoughts, I'm looking for a high end sports watch that is also capable of actually being used for its intended purposes. I don't exactly dive very much, but I do swim quite a lot, sail, etc. This will not be a watch that I wear just toi go to dinner. I love the AP bc of its radical looks and it is (from what I've read) a very capable dive watch. Now I have a few dive watches anyway that if I were to go scuba diving or something like that can be used, but it's nice to know the AP can handle it. The Patek is rated to 120m, probably more than i would go anyway. I always wanted a Patek though. So I'm torn between the two. This will be my first watch of this caliber although I don't think that should matter. Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Not a contest for me, the Patek.


----------



## mabboud (Jun 10, 2010)

i would personally disagree on that one. while the patek is nice- the aquanaut has never really done it for me. i think the royal oak has a very distinguished look, and a much better one at that.
i'm also not sure that i would want a watch of given price range to be on a rubber strap....

while i understand your desire for a patek- i suggest you hold off on that one until you can get something like a calatrava, nautilus, or even world time- and not just settle for a aquanaut to be "your patek"


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Seems like not a lot of love out there for aquanauts. I google searched all different forums and not too many fans. Not that that would change my mind or sway me, just interesting observation.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

I would go for AP ROO. It looks much more authentic diver / sports watch and design is something special.

You might also want to consider JLC Master Compressor Diving and Navy Seal ranges. I think you can get in same price much better complications, more ruggedness and sporty looks, in an (arguably) equally important brand.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought about getting a Jaeger as well, obviously a wonderful brand but truthfully while their sports watches are good looking and well designed, I never got into them. To me a Jaeger has to be classy, ala reverso or say a master control. The ROO screams rugged sports watch, which is why I also thought of the IWC Mission Earth. So far I'm leaning towards the Aquanaut. I don't think there's anything wrong with starting off a High end collection with an Aquanaut even though a lot of people aren't it's biggest fans haha. But there's something about owning a Patek that gets to me. The AP is something I've seen all over the place, television, magazines, athletes, many of my friends have offshores, but I don't know one person with a Patek and I don't know why. I think it's a beautifully designed watch, simple but very sporty, I love the rubber strap, the size is not large by any means so it isn't cumbersome, and well I'm not exactly Jacques Cousteu. 
On the other hand, let's face it, that offshore diver is one bad a$$ watch.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The AP if it should be a PP then it would be the JN for me
but AP has really make a awesome high-end diver.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

Hard call. For me - the AP. I have never really warmed to that particular Patek model and it is not particularly popular generally although I am sure it is a wonderful watch. It is smaller, I believe, than the AP. The only downside to the AP is that from having owned many Offshore's and RO's, the bezels, while stunning, are very easy to nick and scratch due to the sharp edges and fine finish. I found that I had to be so careful with them that it took a little of the enjoyment out of the watch for me. Just depends on how OCD you are about your watches.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

watchhound said:


> Hard call. For me - the AP. I have never really warmed to that particular Patek model and it is not particularly popular generally although I am sure it is a wonderful watch. It is smaller, I believe, than the AP. The only downside to the AP is that from having owned many Offshore's and RO's, the bezels, while stunning, are very easy to nick and scratch due to the sharp edges and fine finish. I found that I had to be so careful with them that it took a little of the enjoyment out of the watch for me. Just depends on how OCD you are about your watches.


I think what watchhound is saying makes a lot of sense. Clearly words of wisdom from someone who has owned APs  If you want it to be a true sports watch, AP might give you quite a lot of grief with every nick and bump.

If your mind is set for PP, go for it. Otherwise let me give two more options, VC Overseas and, a dark horse, IWC Vintage series Aquatimer. I think it is a beautiful watch. 
IWC Schaffhausen | Branch of Richemont International SA | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | IWC Vintage Collection | Aquatimer Automatic


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d Yep, those door knobs have a way of ruining your day.


Aliisloo said:


> I think what watchhound is saying makes a lot of sense. Clearly words of wisdom from someone who has owned APs  If you want it to be a true sports watch, AP might give you quite a lot of grief with every nick and bump.
> 
> If your mind is set for PP, go for it. Otherwise let me give two more options, VC Overseas and, a dark horse, IWC Vintage series Aquatimer. I think it is a beautiful watch.
> IWC Schaffhausen | Branch of Richemont International SA | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | IWC Vintage Collection | Aquatimer Automatic


----------



## Retrograde (Feb 16, 2011)

I would take the PP over the AP. Personally I think it looks nicer.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you considered the Aquanaut on the steel bracelet, or perhaps the Nautilus?

The Aquanaut was introduced as a more affordable alternative to the Nautilus, and is aimed at a slightly younger person. But there is a sense in which the Nautilus and Royal Oak are closer in style and target audience, given that they were both designed by Gerald Genta.

Have you considered a Vacheron Constantin Overseas? I have attached a photo of mine.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a bunch of photos of the Aquanaut on the metal bracelet:

http://patek.watchprosite.com/?show=forumpost&fi=11&pi=2575611&ti=429201&s=

From the same site, there is a shot of the AP Royal Oak, VC Overseas Chronograph, and PP Aquanaut on metal bracelet, which I have attached.

If I had to choose between the AP Royal Oak, and the Patek Aquanaut, I would probably go with the Royal Oak. The Royal Oak is a far more iconic luxury sports watch in my opinion.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

I really Luke the vacheron overseas dual time, especially the titanium/slate. And I also love the royal oak, but to me just saying the words Patek Philippe give me the giggles. Obviously they're all great pieces and any one of them will be fantastic, but I want my first high end to really sing to me. I checked out the AP diver at the boutique and it's great, I'll be trying on the Patek tomorrow. I am however leaning heavily towards the aquanaut.


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

hey buddy, stick with AP. I think Patek should stick to dress watches. As for VC, it does look like a sports watch but too much class for most sports. I'd stick with the rugged AP RO. I would it is by far the most iconic and classic diver's watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you actually intend to use this watch as a sports watch, then the AP Royal Oak is by far the most rugged high end luxury sports watch from the big three of PP, VC, and AP. 

Honestly, the PP Nautilus, VC Overseas, and AP Royal Oak, seem more intended for the boardroom, and a person engaging in extreme sports might be better served by a Rolex instead.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

mleok said:


> If you actually intend to use this watch as a sports watch, then the AP Royal Oak is by far the most rugged high end luxury sports watch from the big three of PP, VC, and AP.
> 
> Honestly, the PP Nautilus, VC Overseas, and AP Royal Oak, seem more intended for the boardroom, and a person engaging in extreme sports might be better served by a Rolex instead.


Well this isn't my first and certainly not my last watch, just my first very high end. It will undoubtedly see more boardroom time than any actual intense activity and I have plenty of other beater watches that could handle that. But I do love the idea of having a luxury sports watch that can certainly at least handle some swimming and general activity. 
While I did think about getting a rolex, to be honest with you I don't like the fact that they're so common. Any walk down broad st and Ill see at least 5 subs, plenty of DJs and more daytonas than I would care to see. Add the fact that I think most of the rolex lineup has just become too expensive than what its actually worth. I had a thought of getting the new 39mm explorer and an IWC portugese but I feel like that would just sidetrack me on what I really want. I'd rather get this now and after look for something else, maybe a radiomir etc. But nothing has really been singing to me besides the AP diver, the PP aquanaut in that price range.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

To be honest i never liked the AP diver, i prefer the ROO and the RO line from AP when it comes to sport watch that's why i picked my Safari and most recently my 15300, i find these two pieces to have a nicer look than the RO divers line but that's just my opinion of course, as for PP Aquanaut i think it's one of the most comfortable watches to wear, the quality of the rubber band and the flat case makes you feel you're not wearing a watch on your wrist, the dial on the 5167 is simple and nice looking, i also like the fact that it has some retro look from the 70's, i picked up my 5167 last year during the summer and it gets a lot of wrist time since then, i needed a sports watch that could stand swimming/snorkeling and some other activities even though i have a bunch of other timepieces designed for such things including Rolex but i wanted something different that you don't see everyday in the street (i.e Hi-End) and without being too bling, too big, or too common, my advice is follow your heart and see which one speaks to you more, i have chosen to go with the Aquanaut and i'm happy with my choice, it delivers everything i was expecting from a Hi-End sports watch and beyond, good luck with your decision my friend and here are some pics for you that might help, cheers.

size comparison between 5167, RO 15300 & Nautilus 5712










My Safari










My 5167 in its environment


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Timeaficionado said:


> Well this isn't my first and certainly not my last watch, just my first very high end. It will undoubtedly see more boardroom time than any actual intense activity and I have plenty of other beater watches that could handle that. But I do love the idea of having a luxury sports watch that can certainly at least handle some swimming and general activity.
> While I did think about getting a rolex, to be honest with you I don't like the fact that they're so common. Any walk down broad st and Ill see at least 5 subs, plenty of DJs and more daytonas than I would care to see. Add the fact that I think most of the rolex lineup has just become too expensive than what its actually worth. I had a thought of getting the new 39mm explorer and an IWC portugese but I feel like that would just sidetrack me on what I really want. I'd rather get this now and after look for something else, maybe a radiomir etc. But nothing has really been singing to me besides the AP diver, the PP aquanaut in that price range.


It seems as if you've made up your mind about the PP Aquanaut. Might I suggest getting it on a bracelet, and purchasing the OEM rubber strap as well, so that it gives you a bit more versatility. I shudder at the thought on a watch on a rubber strap in the boardroom.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually, looking back at your original post, I see that you were looking at the AP ROO vs. the PP Aquanaut. Between those two, I would go for Aquanaut as well. Although I would prefer either the PP Nautilus or AP Royal Oak than either of these, but that's because I would primarily just wear them to work.


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

You´re comparing to very different watches. I would go for a SS Nautilus instead of the Aquanaut.

The Diver is one of my favorite watches for it´s rugged and sporty looks and has become my daily wearer.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Any insight on what fair market value for an aquanaut on a rubber strap would be? I've been seeing a big spread in prices and calling around has yielded the same result. I've been quotes anywhere from 13-17 for the 5167, seen 10 and change for the older 5065 jumbos. Thanks


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Called a few ADs and it seems a little tougher to get my hands on one of these than I thought. There are some gray market dealers here who said they have them but I'm not so sure about how much I trust them. I also found another piece that I like along the same lines I'm looking for, the Breguet Marine Big Date. Gorgeous watch, but I dont want to have the "should have gotten the aquanaut" feeling. Any thoughts?


----------



## patekpete (Apr 4, 2011)

I had the older Aquanaut model 5066A and was able to trade it in at a higher value than what I paid for in 2000! I got a Nautilus 5712G. Dep'n curve in a Patek is nice!


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

I've seen the 5065a models online for great prices, but again, I dont know how much I trust most of these sites. I'd rather go to the store and hold it and pay them personally. 

Side note; the IWC yacht club is Gorgeous!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the Patek has a more balanced and more elegant design than the AP but thisis just my opinion.


----------



## wasteoftime (Apr 22, 2011)

Aquanaut's an over price battery ladies watch  My wife has one. 

5980 would be my choice. I prefer the blue over the new black dial. 

AP ROO, many people own them. 

I have all 3 above. 

I just got an IWC aquatimer in PG.. that's nice too.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

My vote would go to ROO. I really like the PP but I personally wouldn't use it for most water sports. Although, a 120m WR is enough for casual swimming I would go for something with at least 200m WR, especially in that price range. I know the OP mentioned he wasn't planning on diving with it, but that's just my thought. IMHO, neither would work well as a diver anyway as they don't have particular features such as a properly marked rotating bezel, etc..


----------



## wasteoftime (Apr 22, 2011)

The new ap roo have more sporty colors on the dials. But ap was the choice. The black face rubber clad is not bad. Scratch proof on the bezel. And not too pricy at 15000.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Didn't wind up going with either. I checked out the 5726 and that's what I want but out of my range for now so have to wait a few more months before pulling the trigger on that. I couldnt leave empty handed though so I picked up an old love affair of mine. I'll post picks tonight.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll take some more pictures soon.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonderful JLC Reverso, a classic, elegant, and iconic dress watch. Quite different from the PP Aquanaut and AP ROO you were originally considering.

I don't know about the Patek 5726 Nautilus Annual Calendar you're also considering, I can't quite reconcile the annual calendar complication with the rugged Nautilus look on a leather band. I would prefer either a Calatrava Annual Calendar, or just the basic Nautilus 5711/1A.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

mleok said:


> Wonderful JLC Reverso, a classic, elegant, and iconic dress watch. Quite different from the PP Aquanaut and AP ROO you were originally considering.
> 
> I don't know about the Patek 5726 Nautilus Annual Calendar you're also considering, I can't quite reconcile the annual calendar complication with the rugged Nautilus look on a leather band. I would prefer either a Calatrava Annual Calendar, or just the basic Nautilus 5711/1A.


Thanks. Definitely different than what my target was as a sports watch, but I've always loved an wanted a reverso so I jumped on it. I'm not dead set on the calendar, but I do love the nautilus. I'll have some time to think about what I'm really going to want instead of rushing to have something I might not want. Appreciate the feedback though! Still browsing around for the next one!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beauty you never go wrong with a JLCb-)
congrats wear it good health


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, its hard to take off! I love it. I do feel like I need a weekender though. This is perfect to dress up but I think a nautilus will go well with a t shirt and jeans.


----------



## Patasu (Feb 17, 2011)

A Linde Werdelin would do the trick. Made for sports with attachments for diving and skiing. What do you think about the look?


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Timeaficionado said:


> Thanks, its hard to take off! I love it. I do feel like I need a weekender though. This is perfect to dress up but I think a nautilus will go well with a t shirt and jeans.


The Reverso is a dress watch icon
and together with a PP JN you will be great covered to any occasions b-)b-)

Personally I would however go for another JLC 
(but they are all welcome in my winder;-))


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Honestly, I don't see the Reverso as being such a huge departure considering that it was perhaps the first de facto "sport watch" (remember, it was developed expressly for polo players). Indeed, I'm on the list for the 1931 Tribute to Reverso US Edition, and can't wait to put it on my wrist (it should land sometime in September).

As for your original dilemma, for me it's the AP ROO Diver all day long (it's my favorite ROO by a longshot). However, if you're deadset on a sporty PP, then the "basic" Nautilus 5711/1A is without peer, IMO.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if I like those Linde Werdelin's, too much like an AP. I still have thoughts about getting the offshore diver, it is a beautiful watch but I think i would rather step into another brand instead of AP. I've seen too many of them and it seems to be too much of an "it" watch. Plus who wouldnt want a PP? haha I'm keeping my options open for now. I love the nautilus, I still love the aquanaut and I won't rule that out even if it is the "bad egg" of the PP line and doesn't get a lot of love. I almost pulled the trigger on the Breguet Marine Big Date which was also very nice although could have been a bit larger. I love the look and feel of it though. Supposed to check out a stainless aquanaut on rubber next week or so, we'll see how that goes. I love the nautilus, but not sure if I'll be able to do it just yet, I don't know if I want to spend over 20 and that seems to be the going rate. I'd love to have a steel nautilus on a strap, but I don't know if that's readily available. We'll see what happens I guess. Thanks for all the input, more is always welcome. 

I do love my jaeger though!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*Big and Bigger*

Those Linde Werdelin's are interesting but very large, and with the modules attached they are ginormous. OK for some purposes, but not an everyday timepiece IMHO. +3 for the Vacheron Constantin Overseas though. I've had the chronometer and chronograph and wore them in all situations without missing a beat, or tick ;-)


----------



## premoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Watchhound is right; the sharp edges of the RO family is an issue when it comes to wear those stunning watches every day for every kind of activities.........Me too I pay special attention when I wear them.....but my preference goes definitely to the RO, compare to the Aquanaut. 

PP.


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like back on the hunt. I'm finding it pretty difficult to get my hands on an aquanaut from any ADs in NYC. I know I can get the AP diver and it is a fantastic looking watch and fits perfectly with what im looking for (sporty, aquatic, luxury, etc) but I still have a real soft spot for the aquanaut. I don't really know any grey market dealers myself and not sure if I would trust them. A Patek is a Grail to me. I love the styling of the aquanaut in spite of the majority opinion on getting the nautilus (not that I wouldn't). I love AP but lately it's numbed a bit for me seeing so many of them and hearing about them all the time. It's not a bad thing per se, but it does turn me off a bit from the brand.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Have you tried the Patek Philippe salon at Tiffany & Co.? I ask because as of last week they had them in stock (alas, the one Nautilus 5711/1A was already spoken for, though Victoria was kind enough to bring it out for me to ogle); this is more than I can say for the AP Diver, which is no longer being delivered to ADs until the boutiques can catch up on their waiting lists (mine was the last one delivered to the entire Caribbean for the remainder of 2011 -- yup, I had to source it from a major AD in St. Maarten because I couldn't find any in the States).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep, tried tiffany's, tried wempe, tried tourneu. No aquanauts.
Tiffany's had a stainless 5980 nautilus, and a rose gold nautilus. I tried on the AP diver yesterday, it was very nce and looked great. I also tried on the marine big date at the breguet boutique on 5th which I almost bought before the reverso. What a gorgeous piece. Feels great, great size, great movement, love the decorations. I have yet to try on a stainless 5067 on rubber. The nautilus is a fantastic watch, but its out of my range, ive seen even the base models for 20+ and I'd like to keep it closer to 15 or so. I was offered a good deal on the AP diver so I may jump on it. We'll see! I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Why not call the AD here on Island? Kirk Freeport is the name.

You live just a flight away...


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Timeaficionado said:


> I was offered a good deal on the AP diver so I may jump on it. We'll see! I'll let you guys know what happens.


I sent you a PM regarding the above...

As for your fruitless Aquanaut quest, why not just order one and wait it out? Given the amount of money you're playing around with here, it seems to me that you ought to get exactly what you want and not "settle" for anything less. Also, you might want to consider going the pre-owned route. For example, there's an Aquanaut Jumbo 5167 going for $14K right now on TZ's Showcase, and the seller is looking for a face-to-face deal in NY...

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Timeaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Am I crazy for thinking about selling the reverso for the aquanaut? After finally trying it on I know it's 'the one' and I have to have it. Just thinking about selling the jaeger to speed up the process. Thoughts?


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Timeaficionado said:


> Am I crazy for thinking about selling the reverso for the aquanaut? After finally trying it on I know it's 'the one' and I have to have it. Just thinking about selling the jaeger to speed up the process. Thoughts?


If the Aquanaut is your grail and selling the Reverso is what it's going to take to put it on your wrist, then I say go for it. I mean, it's not as if there's a shortage of Reversos out there, so if you decide down the road that you want another one, it'll be a relatively simple matter to pick one up, new or used.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## diveg (Jul 3, 2011)

I doubt this thread is still open, but back to the original post:

I have to say, for some odd reason I had a IWC aquatimer on my wrist today... much more impressive watch in person. I really liked it and suspect it's my next diving watch. Much better price point than I would expect, so less guilt too!


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

craniotes said:


> Have you tried the Patek Philippe salon at Tiffany & Co.? I ask because as of last week they had them in stock (alas, the one Nautilus 5711/1A was already spoken for, though Victoria was kind enough to bring it out for me to ogle); this is more than I can say for the AP Diver, which is no longer being delivered to ADs until the boutiques can catch up on their waiting lists (mine was the last one delivered to the entire Caribbean for the remainder of 2011 -- yup, I had to source it from a major AD in St. Maarten because I couldn't find any in the States).
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Maybe not the last Adam;-) I got mine from my AD in Montego Bay, Jamaica about a month ago. It was his only one and was set to go to another retailer until I intercepted itb-). There was an awesome watch store in St. Maarten named Art of Time that said they recently sold their only Diver. I was there about a month ago on vacation. Maybe that was yours Adam|> They are certainly hard to find and I absolutely love mine! It's sleek, rugged and I don't baby it around. It's hit doors, tables, etc. and still is relatively scratch and dent free (at least not visible ones anyway). IMHO AP creates the quintessential sports watch. The way the light plays off the case and the contrast from the black mega tapisserie of the dial and clean hour markers make the Diver a watch you can muscle around and also wear with a suit. The rubber strap is very comfortable and thick. All that being said, I also love the Nautilus and would love to be the owner of one some day.:-!


----------

